# Java Swing Deprecated



## speedyguy (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have almost worked my half way through with Java Swing UI project. It is now that I realize that java swing is getting deprecated and would not be a good idea to proceed with this as it won't attract client's attention. 

Can anyone guide me with an alternative to this, or share more info on this story.

Thanks.

Enjoy~!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 20, 2013)

What type of application are you developing ? Which point is leading to deprecation ?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

speedyguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have almost worked my half way through with Java Swing UI project. It is now that I realize that java swing is getting deprecated and would not be a good idea to proceed with this as it won't attract client's attention.
> 
> ...



Swing isn't deprecated like you think. But there are better alternatives available these days. Check the following:

*JavaFX*

*SWT*

*Buoy*

I hope this helps.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 25, 2013)

@sujay : I'm creating a simple tabbed GUI which will connect to some backend servers and database. Would have some action events for the operations.

@vicky : How does JavaFX compare to swing? I have never come across this, will be easy to learn?

I'm not too sure how and which point of Java Swing is getting deprecated. I got this from my senior colleagues and could be an incorrect statement. I'm aware of few objects that were deprecated and they are highlighted as well if you use them in IDE's like Eclipse etc.

Thanks.

Enjoy~!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

speedyguy said:


> @sujay : I'm creating a simple tabbed GUI which will connect to some backend servers and database. Would have some action events for the operations.
> 
> @vicky : How does JavaFX compare to swing? I have never come across this, will be easy to learn?
> 
> ...



Well mate i don't have much idea either about JavaFX. All i know is that its a new platform altogether. It used to have its own scripting language until Oracle scraped it in favor of conventional java code. Its also supported officially on NetBeans, while *Eclipse has an unofficial plugin*. The libraries are completely different but functionalities should be more or less same. The canvas feature has been added in recent releases ( I use html5 version of canvas methods through javascript. The JavaFX version does the same through native java code). JavaFx has a bright future and you can learn it. As far as ease of learning is concerned, its of the same level as Swing. Nothing is technically difficult to learn.

JavaFX is actually recommended for swing developers. You definitely won't face any difficulties. 

Oracle docs are always great as a referral:

*The JavaFX Advantage for Swing Developers*

*Getting Started with JavaFX*


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2013)

That helps, Thanks. 

Enjoy~!


----------

